# Can't Update Packages Bsd9.3 x64



## Myth (Mar 12, 2020)

When I try to do `pkg update` I get this.
I need to install some pkgs like gmake and so on but I'm unable too.
Does anyone know the reason?


```
root@test-26:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/meta.txz[/URL]: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/digests.txz[/URL]: Not Found
pkg: Unable to update repository FreeBSD
root@test-26:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2020)

Myth said:


> Does anyone know the reason?


Yes. FreeBSD 9.3 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

